# South Padre Island Fishing Report May 30-31, 2009



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Bauer285 and I headed to the island to catch some sharks.



Bauer catches a nice 44.5 inch red within 5 minutes of dropping the first bait. Trip is off to a good start. Redfish ate a guitarfish bait. 























Put is back to grow some more 














Sun rises and he shows me the power. 5'8" BT, held up catfishin style.














I'm trying to keep up, but this is all I can do  














Morning was beautiful. We set out to work catching bait for the day. 














Their were hundreds of baby stingrays in the surf. We caught about 15, along with some mullet. Singrays must have just pupped. The little rays were everywhere swimming around in the super clear water. You would see 2 or 3 at a time. 












There was a little weed in the water. Enought to make people watch their rods and pull the kites out. 












Here are some more pictures showing general conditions.




































































Double hookup at sunset, missed one of the sharks and got the other 5 1/2 whatever foot bull shark. 












After dark, we pulled the BT Rigs in, and ran some big iron out. About 11:00 pm, the 16/0 takes a short strike that turns into a full run. Rods bends over, looks like we are in business with a big shark, then the line goes slack. Later after reeling the rig in, the no. 19 piano wire is cut 4 feet above the hook. Pretty sure it was a pretty big bull shark. Definitely was not a tiger. Well that is fishing and our numbers are getting up to catch the next monster  .



Beautiful Sunrise
















































This time of the year, schools of dusky anchovies swim out of the jetty pass and into the ocean. There were at between 500,000 and 5,000,000 dusky anchovies in the water south of Mansfeld. The water close to the beach was BLACK. Smacks, jacks, ladyfish, and the birds had a field day. It was like something out of National Geographic. Got some interesting video of the action. I never saw more birds diving in all my life. 


































































Getting some stingray treats ready for the sharks......





















Skipjack Bait












Got a nice 5'1 BT, on a skipjack bait. This is the best quick puckup bait for shark in the surf this time of year.












Waiting for the next run.





















Just as darkness was engulfing the light, nice bull shark hit a chunk of skipjack and put the torque on. 



Bad boy had a little power and juice. Big crowd gathered as we muscled up a 6'5" Bull Shark. 












We do not have the picture of Bauer carrying the shark over the jetty rocks like a stuffed animal, 

but he picked it up, all 6'5" 140-150 lbs, and carried it up over the rocks and to the beach to release it. 












As we left the beach, we found an 8ft 1in Bull which had washed up on the beach. 

Got some big sharks on SPI. Bauer is 235 lbs for scale.





















Overall a good trip. Enjoyed fishing with Bauer285. He is a super guy, very positive, and likes to work hard....the secret of success in the game.



Deaver


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like you guys had an awsome time. Is that the south jetty across from the state park? I always wondered how the hell you drive over there?


----------

